# Anesthesia billing



## thirsa (Jun 7, 2013)

THE DOCTOR I WORK FOR PERFORMED BOTH 00402 AND 00402, MEDICAL RECORDS LIST SEPERATE TIMES FOR EACH.

DO I BILL BOTH PROCEDURES WITH A 51 MODIFIER ON ONE OR DO I BILL THE HIGHEST BASE UNIT ROCEDURE AND BUNDLE THE TIMES???

IM FARELY NEW TO ANESTHESIA BILLING  .... WOULD LOVE SOME HELP AND MAYBE A CONTACT THAT CAN HELP ME FROM TIME TO TIME.....

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 7, 2013)

*hope this helps*

you can only bill out just the one code for anesthesia regardless of how many he did. i did anesthesia coding for a little bit. i can try to help you. with anesthesia coding you want to bill out the higher base unit if you have multiple procedures done.


----------



## thirsa (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank You!!! thats what I figured but wanted to double check....  and I meant 00400 and 00402!!


----------

